# Best 2 room DirecTivo deal



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

What is the best 2 room DirecTivo deal for new sub right now? I also need the triple LND I guess for future HD stuff as well.

thanks...Steve


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is what I did last Wednesday (10/29/03)at Circuit City, Highlands Ranch CO. Your mileage my vary:

2-HDVR2 Directivo's $49.00 each= $104.00

1 pizza rebate (whatever that is) (-$100.00)
1 Multi- room rebate (-$100.00)

My net cost -$96.00

Including installation!!

I then went and got a 3LNB dish for $99.00.

So I guess my actural cost may be $3.00.

My quote from SoundTrack was $50.00 after rebate for 2-DirecTivos, but they had no stock. 

I told Circuit City about my Soundtrack quote before they quoted me.

Even if they don't honor the rebates, it was a great deal!


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

swinslow said:


> What is the best 2 room DirecTivo deal for new sub right now? I also need the triple LND I guess for future HD stuff as well.
> 
> thanks...Steve


If you can't get the deal above at CC contact me and I can point you out to a deal for:

- DTivo + up to 4 Director units (you choose how many) + dish + install.....$49.99
- free 3 months of HBO
- free shipping after rebate
- free DVD player
- extra $30 rebate

your final cost would be $20 (net, including shipping) for all the above

You can add extra DTivo receivers (after the first) for $99.

PM or e-mail me for details.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

tivosmart said:


> If you can't get the deal above at CC contact me and I can point you out to a deal for:
> 
> - DTivo + up to 4 Director units (you choose how many) + dish + install.....$49.99
> - free 3 months of HBO
> ...


Ops, just to clarify... the deal above is a 2-LNB. Add $20 for 3-LNB...


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

I know there are different sizes and brands of the DTivo units. What is the best and what should I ask for. And what is included in these "deals"?

Thanks...Steve


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

swinslow said:


> I know there are different sizes and brands of the DTivo units. What is the best and what should I ask for. And what is included in these "deals"?
> 
> Thanks...Steve


Most of the deals I've seen are for Phillips or Hughes, and there is RCA around too. You can also find other brands like Sony and Samsung for older models, but I'm yet to see a good deal with one of these, also you shouldn't really want to go to an older model, the new ones have 2 tuners and can record 2 shows at once. From the 3 brands above, they are basically the same inside, I heard they are even manufactured in the same place, and what changes is really only the casing and the brand/support you get. And, if I'm not mistaken I believe the RCA has a bigger warranty by default than the other 2, but it's more difficult to find at a competitive price.

The deal I mentioned above for $20 (w/ 2-LNB) or $40 (w/ 3-LNB) includes the Hughes brand, which is the one I have and I'm very happy with it. The finishing and quality of components, cables & remote are quite good. In fact, the S-Video cable provided with it is prob one of the best I've seen and it seems to really help get a good image even on big screen TVs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

tivosmart said:


> Most of the deals I've seen are for Phillips or Hughes, and there is RCA around too. You can also find other brands like Sony and Samsung for older models, but I'm yet to see a good deal with one of these, also you shouldn't really want to go to an older model, the new ones have 2 tuners and can record 2 shows at once.


Tried Circuit City in Dublin CA today and they wanted $411 for 2 DTivo's plus triple LNB. There was also a $100 rebate. The unit was the Hughes SDDVR40. A few questions...can the hard drive in this unit be upgraded, is there Dolby optical output, can it access the net wirelessly to get programming info/etc, can home media option be used.

Thanks...Steve


----------



## vestaviaScott (Dec 1, 2003)

Phil T,

Was this deal only good for new subscription or were you upgrading your equipment?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

vestaviaScott said:


> Phil T,
> 
> Was this deal only good for new subscription or were you upgrading your equipment?


I was a new D* subscriber. It looks like CC & BB are now both doing the $99.00 deal now. BB is offering a $60.00 rebate of the PVR fees.

I have not found anyone that got the deal I did. My brother in law was told since mine were the HDVR2 model they would not honor it for the new SDDVR40.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

If you go to BB and get the three-room system for free, you can turn around and deactivate a receiver or two after installation. BB will in-turn send you a $100 gift card and then you can get the D*Tivo for free. That would take care of one. The other, you'd be on your own to find a good deal.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Phil T said:


> I was a new D* subscriber. It looks like CC & BB are now both doing the $99.00 deal now. BB is offering a $60.00 rebate of the PVR fees.
> 
> I have not found anyone that got the deal I did. My brother in law was told since mine were the HDVR2 model they would not honor it for the new SDDVR40.


The HDVR2 and SDDVR40 are exactly the same in terms of hardware. The HDVR2 comes (sometimes) with an older version of the Tivo software but it will upgrade automatically in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Everyone did a lot of talking  but I didn't see any site specific stuff.
Here is what I am looking for
New Direct TV customer package
2 DirecTivo's and Triple LNB
I'll sign up for Total Choice Plus with Locals (the one for 39.99)

I went to orbitsat and chatted with a nice rep who gave me a quote of 234.95

I think that is high!
I don't want to get any non dvr receivers

Where do you suggest I go???


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have a Best Buy in your area? They really are running a deal with a free three-room setup and will give you a $100 gift card. Have the install done, and then when the gift card comes, take the three basic receivers off your account and buy a Tivo for free (after $100 discount from gift card) and buy one for $99. They have the Philips model at the Best Buy near me. My brother-in-law just did this and it worked perfectly. It might take a week or two for the gift card to come in the mail, but it will come. 

You don't have to keep the original receivers to keep your commitment in effect. You are commiting to the service, not the receiver.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Karl Foster said:


> You don't have to keep the original receivers to keep your commitment in effect. You are commiting to the service, not the receiver.


Is this true with BestBuy? Everywhere I check it's the opposite, they want you to stay with your receiver for one year, they say this is a requirement coming from DTV itself...


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

sorahl said:


> New Direct TV customer package
> 2 DirecTivo's and Triple LNB


Anything more than $150 is too high, they might have tried to rip you off in this one... 

At expert satellite:

Package for new subs with 1 DTivo + 3-LNB: $69.99
Extra DTivo: $99.99
Total = aprox $170

Minus discount/rebate with promotional code (need to contact someone with code, like me  ) : $30

----------------------------

Net price: aprox $140

You have to pay shipping initially but they have shipping rebate, so shipping will end up being free.

They also have the free DVD promotion, you get a free basic DVD player with your order and activation.

For the second DTivo it might be better to check your local BB and CC first and see how much it would cost for a single unit there.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Tivosmart,
this is a good deal  especially if it includes the installation of any extra wiring and switches that might be needed!

Sorahl


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

If I buy a DTivo to replace my UTV, is it basically a plug-and-play? Any changes need to be made other than the phone call to activate? Does the DTivo require a permanent phone connection?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

No but you need the phone connection for setup and the software update to 3.1.1b.

After that, plug it in once a month.


----------

